# Fun Training Day!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz and I spent a couple hours out at the park training today... Ahhhh... gotta love those 65 degree April days in Southern California! :

No pictures. It was just the two of us... but we got a lot of work done! I tried a new tip for training attention while you leave the dog just prior to the recall:

As you walk away, sort of creep and look all interesting... when the dog least expects it, tell him, "OK! Get it!" and quickly toss a large, visible treat or toy ahead of you. The second the dog gets it, call him back to you for a huge party. It very quickly had him rivited to me as I left - even in a crowded park with baseball going on all around him. I was able to fade the creeping walk and just walk away normal, sometimes releasing him to come chase a toy and sometimes making him wait while I turned to face him for an actual recall to front.

We must have trained for two hours! Breaks in between, but my goodness that dog loves to work! Heeling, recalls, fronts, finishes, dumbbell, moving stand, signals, drop on recall, stand for exam... then we finished with some chasing recall, when I send him hauling out after a toy, only to call him off it just before he gets there! I LOVE THAT ONE! I swear he comes back to me even faster than he was hauling out after the toy! (He's rewarded with me throwing another toy for him that goes out behind me.) 

We came home... and since he was tired, he was perfectly happy to stand still so I could trim up his Grinch Feet. Now he's zonked out!

Ha! He even impressed a few people who wandered by and ended up asking for business cards! He's great advertising! :wavey:

Thanks for letting me share!

Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go Quiz !!! Sounds like a fun, productive afternoon. I think I would be one of those watching and asking for your business card !!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is great! Danny had a blast at agility class today, so I know what you mean.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like a busy and productive day for you and Quiz. It was finally a tad warmer up here in Maine and I was able to start doing a little socialization work with Oakly and Caue. Lots of people and kids out playing for them to meet. Both of them have a lot of work to do.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

sounds like you guys had so much fun! gaius and i also had a great time on our usual sunday afternoon off leash play at the field, practicing recall. (although not quite at your level. lol. ours involved a lot of chicken and lot of "omg you just won the lottery!" type screaming.)

everytime i read one of your posts or watch your videos on youtube, i always turn to gaius and say "how come you can't be more like quiz?". lol. what i need to do is ask MYSELF "why can't you be more like stephanie?!". but either way, your posts always motivate us to do some more training and playing.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

That's awesome! Sounds like so much fun. What a great compliment to be asked for business cards too!



Tiffany


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like a great day with your boy! Once Russ learns NOT to come running once I turn my back (he's great with stay but only when I'm facing him!) I'll try your technique LOL


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I love your posts... I always learn something new to try!!! Sounds like you and Quiz had a great day! Thanks for sharing!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like fun to me too!! When will Mr.Quiz be ready for the ring?

Don't cha just LOVE training? I sure do!!

Maddie and I worked today too...(sorry not to hijack it)...but we worked off some few pounds today...lol...we heeled, and heeled, and heeled...boy was that ever a work out...she was tired too! We worked on fronts...and some Pre-Novice stuff too. She is kinda getting the 'heads up heeling'...without the Halti. But she has not too far to go though. I'm happy this is working for us, and that I stuck with it.

I don't feel like creating a new thread, and de-bump Stephanie's here post...but what are the exercises for Pre-Novice? It's been along time since we've done it...and all that has just gone over our heads! Thanks!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm guessing Quiz will show this summer... maybe June-July. I'm fairly busy with work on the weekends until then. I finally decided I wanted to stop trying to make every performance "perfect" and just be done with Novice! After training Novice for about six years (first my Whippet, and now Quiz) I think I'm officially done and really want to shift my total focus to the upper level exercises. Overall I'm quite pleased with his Novice ringwork. The only things I'm trying to fine tune right now is his tendency to sniff in groups (drives me nuts!) and he tends to move one foot hust a hair as I return for the stand for exam. I've been training nearly every day and am seeing nice improvement, so no doubt we'll be ready when our schedule allows for showing in the summer.

I believe Pre Novice is the same as Novice, only it's all on leash. It will say on the AKC website. It will also say in the Official Obedience Regulations (rule) Book, which, IMO, EVERY exhibitor should have a copy of and take some time to review the official regulations for the class you're showing in. If you don't have one yet, Caryn, it would be a great thing to get and keep in your training bag.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I love your posts... I always learn something new to try!!! Sounds like you and Quiz had a great day! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Hey, thanks! I'm very lucky that I train with a great and imaginative group of people who are always coming up with new ideas! Happy to pass them along!

How's open coming along, Julie?

-S


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hey, thanks! I'm very lucky that I train with a great and imaginative group of people who are always coming up with new ideas! Happy to pass them along!
> 
> How's open coming along, Julie?
> 
> -S


Hey Steph, got a quick question..who do you train with? Are they the big competitive people, or the ones that know how to train, and know the ins and outs of the sport? Thanks!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'm guessing Quiz will show this summer... maybe June-July. I'm fairly busy with work on the weekends until then. I finally decided I wanted to stop trying to make every performance "perfect" and just be done with Novice! After training Novice for about six years (first my Whippet, and now Quiz) I think I'm officially done and really want to shift my total focus to the upper level exercises. Overall I'm quite pleased with his Novice ringwork. The only things I'm trying to fine tune right now is his tendency to sniff in groups (drives me nuts!) and he tends to move one foot hust a hair as I return for the stand for exam. I've been training nearly every day and am seeing nice improvement, so no doubt we'll be ready when our schedule allows for showing in the summer.
> 
> I believe Pre Novice is the same as Novice, only it's all on leash. It will say on the AKC website. It will also say in the Official Obedience Regulations (rule) Book, which, IMO, EVERY exhibitor should have a copy of and take some time to review the official regulations for the class you're showing in. If you don't have one yet, Caryn, it would be a great thing to get and keep in your training bag.


Ok..I knew it was ALL on leash...but...like I said...I may be getting old..haha!:

I just have a wacky idea Steph...you said Quiz likes to move that one foot in the stand for exam, have you tried putting a like a PVC pipe...or some odd jump in front of his feet...I mean smack dab right up close to them, so that when he does try to...he's stepping on the pipe or jump...which will then maybe 'spook' him...or teach him not to step on it.

Just a wacky idea...

I hope you and Quiz get some good scores during the summer...I can't wait to stop training Novice either! :

caryn


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow! Would I ever love to watch you and Quiz. In my view there is nothing more awsome than a well trained doggie! Thanks for sharing.

dg


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hey, thanks! I'm very lucky that I train with a great and imaginative group of people who are always coming up with new ideas! Happy to pass them along!
> 
> How's open coming along, Julie?
> 
> -S


Unfortunately, not as well as I would like. That's not his fault though.... it's a combination of the darn weather and me being busy! We had one great day out last week... worked on a bunch of things, played some frisbee, and just overall had fun. And then the rain came back. Last Thursday we couldn't go to class because Jersey's doggie momma was just getting over a mild case of kennel cough and we didn't want to take the chance that he could pass it on to anyone else there. So we haven't worked nearly as much as we should... but I've found that sometimes a little time off really kick starts his drive, so this may not turn out to be such a bad thing. Either way we're going to be getting back into the swing of things this week and see how it goes... hopefully I'll get a nice sunny day to work some jumps with him! Think you could send that California sun due east??

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Hey Steph, got a quick question..who do you train with? Are they the big competitive people, or the ones that know how to train, and know the ins and outs of the sport? Thanks!


The woman I take lessons from for competitive obedience is a top name competitive trainer/exhibitor. The group of friends I train with... we're all "competitive people" in the sense that we all want to be in the 195+ range when we show.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*I just have a wacky idea Steph...you said Quiz likes to move that one foot in the stand for exam, have you tried putting a like a PVC pipe...or some odd jump in front of his feet...I mean smack dab right up close to them, so that when he does try to...he's stepping on the pipe or jump...which will then maybe 'spook' him...or teach him not to step on it.*

Well, I certainly dont want to spook him! But I know what you mean about using a physical props to guide behavior. I use a bar to keep him from creeping forward as he bounces from his down to a sit in signals. My only dislike of props is that they can sometimes be hard to fade. I may try something really thin, like a chopstick maybe.

I think what started it was anticipation of being rewarded with food when I would return to heel position. It's gotten much better since I switched to just petting. And when I say he moves his foot, we're talking like a half-point worth... not like he's taking a giant step. The other thing that's helping is that once I tell him stay, I'll actually *try* to pick up his front feet and if he lets me, he gets the ol' "no reward" marker of "eh-eh". That's made a big difference. I basically just need to get out there and practice it more! Even with all our lovely So Cal sunshine, I haven't been able to train as much as I like. I'm presently teaching 11 group classes each week, in addition to private lessons during the day! It's amazing that my dogs even SEE me, much less get time for training!

-S


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Coffee'sDad said:


> Wow! Would I ever love to watch you and Quiz. In my view there is nothing more awsome than a well trained doggie! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> dg


Aw, thanks! We've got a couple performance videos on our YouTube site. There's one Rally trial, one Obedience trial and lots of agility! www.youtube.com/scolman

-Stephanie


----------

